# M4 Average Speed Cameras Active J12-15?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

According to the office gossip. Â Apparently built into the overhead signs. Set at 78mph using the average speed thing. Â which is a sod since that is one of the better parts of the motorway - accidents usually come between j15-16 and after Swindon.

Anyone know any more?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I certainly hope not. I pottered my way along there this morning. They have actually made a good job of the motorway in that area as well... :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

If that is the case, they are going to make an absolute fortune. I was one of the slowest cars on the motorway, & would probably have been marginal. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> If that is the case, they are going to make an absolute fortune. I was one of the slowest cars on the motorway, & would probably have been marginal. Â :-/


Exactly. Â Conditions permitting I might consider slotting in a convoyalong there at 90ish.

I am along there at least 2 days a week


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Exactly. Â Conditions permitting I might consider slotting in a convoyalong there at 90ish.
> 
> I am along there at least 2 days a week Â


Yup, I came back from Heathrow Saturday morning, then back up to London this morning. Back home Friday again. I have a warning set at 82ish, & do not exceed it, but that is still more than 78. Having said that, if I get done, I hope the copper who passed me whilst I was doing approx 80 gets done as well.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Last did it 2 weeks ago, and GPS Snooper didn't make a squeak.

But heard the same gossip here this morning - apparently turned on last Tuesday? 

I'm doing it again on Wednesday (and again Thurs), so will upload latest camera list and see what happens....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Guys,

This sounds like the same story that was bandied around the South Wales part of the M4 corridor some 4 months ago.

In the end Gwent Police and the AA Roadwatch took out an ad in the local press to scotch the rumors..

I wouldn't stress about it.

Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Guys,
> 
> This sounds like the same story that was bandied around the South Wales part of the M4 corridor some 4 months ago.
> 
> ...


Gentlemen, we have a trailblazer. ;D

Now Mart, what you need to do is drive back and forwards along the route going 5 mph faster each time until you trigger something. Then let us know what speed it finally triggered at. As a mark of our appreciation, we'll have a whip round for your fine and someone could probably find a recent immigrant or a single mother in reduced circumstances who'd take on the points for a consideration.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Have a look here

http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/

Says no speed devices !


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

> This sounds like the same story that was bandied around the South Wales part of the M4 corridor some 4 months ago.
> 
> In the end Gwent Police and the AA Roadwatch took out an ad in the local press to scotch the rumors..


These rumours have resurfaced now the new signs are operational, saw an email sent to a collegue about two weeks ago.
I've had a few quick look behind the signs and theres no obvious detecting equipment.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Slightly off-topic, but....

the thamesvalley.police link prompted me to try www.southwales.police.uk/html/sp_depts/index.htm

(ok, missed out a couple of steps there)

which leads to
http://www.checkyourspeed.org.uk/mapping/index.cfm

showing all the fixed and mobile sites in Wales.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Have a look here
> 
> http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/
> 
> Says no speed devices !


Yup, seems fairly definitive:


> New M4 Road Gantry Signs
> 
> The Highways Agency has installed new signs between J 12 and J 14 of the M4 as part of a year long pilot project to reduce congestion and collisions. The signs have two CCTV cameras. One which monitors the sign itself to make sure its working and displaying the right message; and another to monitor the congestion to evaluate the effect the sign is having on the traffic.
> 
> ...


Which is good news...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Gentlemen, we have a trailblazer. ;D
> 
> Now Mart, what you need to do is drive back and forwards along the route going 5 mph faster each time until you trigger something. Â Then let us know what speed it finally triggered at. Â As a mark of our appreciation, we'll have a whip round for your fine and someone could probably find a recent immigrant or a single mother in reduced circumstances who'd take on the points for a consideration.


LOL, you're all heart mate!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Even in Autocar that came out today they confirmed that these are not specs. So you are all fine!

Mart, you are OK mate, you don't need to be a guinea pig any longer! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just received this Email from the Vehicle Finance Manager at HSBC. Looks pretty authentic to me, so start worrying 

You may want to share the info below with any of your drivers who use the
M4:

For those of you who travel the M4:
New electronic signs on the M4 were switched on today, Tuesday 21 October. The bad news is that they are rigged with the SPECS speed cameras.
SPECS is a computer-camera based system. As you go past the sign a digital camera reads your number plate. When you go past the next sign your number plate is read again. The computer knows how far apart the signs are so it can work out your average speed between the two, or three or four.

The system is fully automatic and will issue a ticket without any form of human intervention. It does this for every single vehicle that passes. You will not know you've been caught as the cameras don't flash.
They work 24/7, 365 days a year, and theoretically, there's absolutely no limit on the number of tickets that the system can issue.

The whole section of the M4 between Theale (J12) and Membury Services (between J14 and J15) is wired, both ways. The system is set to trigger a ticket at 78 mph. Radar detectors will be of no use as SPECS is entirely passive, there is no radar or laser beam to detect.

Be warned and be careful.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Just received this Email from the Vehicle Finance Manager at HSBC. Looks pretty authentic to me, so start worrying
> 
> You may want to share the info below with any of your drivers who use the
> M4:
> ...


Hmm, this is in direct conflict with the information stated in both Autocar this week, & the Thames Valley Police website.

Also, having passed the signs a few times, they do not look like the specs cameras I have seen in the past.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I hope you're right. I drove virtually the whole of the M4 yesterday and will be expecting a ticket if there are any cameras. The only time there were speed camera signs though was in S Wales - how come they wouldn't warn you if they were installed around J12-15. I thought they had to put a sign up warning you? Otherwise surely they are just revenue generators? :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Also, if they are spaced one junction apart, & are present from J12 - J15 that would I think be 4 sets of cameras, with 3 possible readings. That means if you maintained a consistent speed your could accrue 9points without even knowing it.

Hardly fair...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Exactly. So why are they doing it? Is it an accident blackspot or something? Doesn't seem likely. I've seen more accidents on the Kings Road in Chelsea than I have on that stretch of the M4.

Speaking of the M4 - I saw loads of signs saying to expect severe delays on Friday. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Exactly. So why are they doing it? Is it an accident blackspot or something? Doesn't seem likely. I've seen more accidents on the Kings Road in Chelsea than I have on that stretch of the M4.
> 
> Speaking of the M4 - I saw loads of signs saying to expect severe delays on Friday. Anyone know what is going on?


3 Concordes flying in for very last time 

Large crowds expected.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> 3 Concordes flying in for very last time
> 
> Large crowds expected. Â


Aww. 

What time are they expected? Will aim to leave work in time, & make up part of the croud...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Last did it 2 weeks ago, and GPS Snooper didn't make a squeak.
> 
> But heard the same gossip here this morning - apparently turned on last Tuesday? Â
> 
> I'm doing it again on Wednesday (and again Thurs), so will upload latest camera list and see what happens....


 Is that the same Red916 from Gbbikers? Must be surely ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

The information I have is they were activated between J12(Theale) and J14(Hungerford) on the 7th of October for a 6 month trial period nad they are indeed spec, the e-mail said it was set to 78mph.

The information came from my company ntl: sent by x employee(who left and now fits speed cameras) who activated them on the 7th to a friend who still works at ntl, and he passed it on to all unfortunate engineers like me that have to do that run almost everyday 

I for one am keeping my speed down on that stretch for the time being.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The information I have is they were activated between J12(Theale) and J14(Hungerford) on the 7th of October for a 6 month trial period nad they are indeed spec, the e-mail said it was set to 78mph.
> 
> The information came from my company ntl: sent by x employee(who left and now fits speed cameras) who activated them on the 7th to a friend who still works at ntl, and he passed it on to all unfortunate engineers like me that have to do that run almost everyday Â
> 
> I for one am keeping my speed down on that stretch for the time being.


Summons imminent then. :-/


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Summons imminent then. :-/


Ditto.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

If you look at the Thames Valley police site (as has been pointed out) there is a flat denial that there are any speed cameras, SPECS or otherwise, in these signs.

Who are you going to believe : them or the (apparent) finance manager of HSBC?

Gren


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> If you look at the Thames Valley police site (as has been pointed out) there is a flat denial that there are any speed cameras, SPECS or otherwise, in these signs.
> 
> Who are you going to believe : them or the (apparent) finance manager of HSBC?
> 
> Gren


Trying to say this in liverpudlian (sp?) accent, but *exacccly*


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

I am not saying its 100% but considering I know for a fact the guy that left now installs speed camera's it would be stupid to ignore until such time as it can be proved or not, I for one will be taking it easy along there for a while.

The doubters please feel free to belt along there, just let us know if you get any mail ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> If you look at the Thames Valley police site (as has been pointed out) there is a flat denial that there are any speed cameras, SPECS or otherwise, in these signs.
> 
> Who are you going to believe : them or the (apparent) finance manager of HSBC?
> 
> Gren


Regardless of who's right or wrong, there is obviously some disparity between opinions. Bottom line is that until its proven one way or the other, i'd defo be applying a little less pressure to the loud pedal through that section of the M4.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Admittedly, I'll probably do similar. :-/

Doesn't the law state that all cameras have to be signposted and that all signs have to be followed by cameras?

Just a thought, I know these rules (especially the latter half) aren't always follwed but you'd expect it with high profile sections of a motorway.

Grne


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

What bugs me is the reason why the Police etc put an ad in the paper saying there are no cameras.

Hidden agenda.

They should be happy about these rumours if it keeps speed down and reduces accidents. Or do they want you to speed & get fined?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

If it is a 6 month trial as I was told maybe they don't intend sending out tickets until after the trial period, this would give them time to check it's all working correctly and get stats etc over a period of time before it goes live, this could explain why it is not advertised etc at present.

Just a thought but like it was said earlier best just to be carefull till will find out more info.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The cameras on the signs look nothing like other specs cameras I have seen. They look like normal video cameras to me...

I think I have my digital camera with me. If I do I will try to take some pics tomorrow on my way home...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The cameras on the signs look nothing like other specs cameras I have seen. They look like normal video cameras to me...
> 
> I think I have my digital camera with me. If I do I will try to take some pics tomorrow on my way home...


just make sure they don't record you in the cameras and they send you an FPN for dangerous driving! Taking photos when driving must be considered dangerous driving :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Is that the same Red916 from Gbbikers? Must be surely ;D


hiya fella - is it that obvious?
Hmmmm. so who does that make you then? 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Have done the stretch twice in last 2 days.
Did a Snooper download at 07:30 just before leaving.

Not a peep or a squeak - except the aforementioned spot 8 miles past services heading towards the Smoke.

Picked up a bit of radar again....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> The cameras on the signs look nothing like other specs cameras I have seen. They look like normal video cameras to me...
> 
> I think I have my digital camera with me. If I do I will try to take some pics tomorrow on my way home...


Any update or photos yet?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

D'Oh!

I forgot my camera, although V might have had a valid point. However, I had a good look at each sign as I passed, & am 100% sure I did not see a single specs camera.

On most signs there are indeed big cameras, but they are more like the normal surveilance cameras you see in car parks etc. Also, every single sign had some kind of black device on the back of them, but this looked nothing like a camera.

Also, I have made plenty of journeys along that stretch, & to date no NIP, so I am pretty confident it is a hoax...


----------

